# Reasons to spend LESS on trains



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Here is over 31,000 reasons for me spending less on trains!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice Superduty. Now you can just buy MORE train stuff because you've got something to haul it all in.

I was one of the Ford engineers that did the seats in that truck. Thanks for buying a Ford.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm really digging the new (Aussie designed!) Rangers. Not sure if they're running under a different badge over there.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Scott,

So YOUR the one I have to thank for the pain in my posterior! LOL, J/K. Fortunately, with gas prices the way they are, diesel fuel is cheaper than gas some places here. Guess I need to get used to buying oil by the gallon! BTW, last vehicle-2005 Dodge Dakota extended cab 4.7 L V8 4WD. The vehicle before that, which I just sold when I bought this, 1993 Ford Ranger regular cab, 2.3 L 4 cyl standard transmision. Hated to see Old Blue go!

broox,

If your talking about the same truck, we still have the Ford Ranger over here.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Domestic Ranger production has stopped here in the US. New safety regulations for 2013MY have made it where it can't be manufactured any more. The Global Ranger is available just about everywhere in the world except here because it also doesn't meet US safety standards, and because the small pick-up market is a dying breed in the US so it's not economical to develop a new vehicle for that segment. An F-150 can be had for not much more with much more utility and only slightly higher cost to operate. The Ranger is sold globally as a Ford.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Scott,

I didn't know that. So that's why they quit making the Dakota last year too?:thumbsdown:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

You'll spend less on trains because you'll be spending more on repairs for the fUrd! 

sstlaure, my company vehicle at work is a 2011 Ranger, stripped down, automatic. I love it. I get to thinking I'd want one for around the house and daily driving so I could stay out of my diesel truck, but then I see the price tag of these things. It's obsurd the amount of money it takes to buy one of these trucks. The whole car/truck market for that matter is out of hand. That's why so many people are keeping their old ones or buying used.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

JohnAP said:


> Scott,
> 
> I didn't know that. So that's why they quit making the Dakota last year too?:thumbsdown:


That and the Crown Vic/Town Car as well. It's too bad....they were dead reliable vehicles because they've been in production so long.

Safety requirements, etc are also a BIG part as to the increase in the price of vehicles overall.

You can thank your Congressmen


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

1972 Chevy, V-8, auto, am-fm radio, no rear bumper, dog dish hupcaps. $2200.00
2005 Chevy, V-6, auto yada,yada,yada 
$2200.00 x 14
Looking at new trucks, just for fun, 40K? My first house was 38,900

One thing is certain, I'll never go back to a regular cab ever again.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> *F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead.


First On Race Day


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> *F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead.


LOL!! or *F****** *O*ver *R*ebuilt *D*odge!!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

*F****** *O*n *R*ace *D*ay



Just Sayin'

We have V8 Supercars over here (actually I think the're gonna have a race in Texas this year too), Huge Holden / Ford rivalry. And good fun too


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, but comparing Ford to Chrysler and GM.....who didn't go bankrupt  Just sayin.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> *F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead.


Hey, my dad just replaced his 2000 V6 Ford F150 with 202,000 miles on it with a 2012 Ford Escape. Anything wrong with the truck? Not really. There's a recall on the fuel tank mounts that we need to take it in for and the steering needs some work (it's a maintenance item that needs some fine tuning) Does it burn oil? Not much.

Our 2007 Dodge Grand Caravan with a V6 burns through a quart of oil all the time  My dad is always complaining about it (and it's been in the shop many times since we got it). The truck wasn't in the shop for anything major until it was well on it's way to 100,000 miles.

I still drive the truck around occasionally. It's the only car we have with a manual transmission (my dad's escape was his first car in years to have an automatic because he didn't want to get beat up by my mom for getting another car she can't drive  ) which makes it a lot more fun to drive :laugh:


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Yeah, but comparing Ford to Chrysler and GM.....who didn't go bankrupt  Just sayin.


yes sir! you got a great point. no obumer money (ours) to bail them out!!! I hear ya!!!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

My 1993 Ranger will still be alive and kicking. They offered me $500 for trade in, so I sold it to my next door neighbor! My 2005 Dakota has just over 15,000 miles on it. Both front calipers have had to be replaced so far because they locked up. First the left side, then the right side 7,000 miles later. I still have 4 1/2 months on the extended warranty, after that, who knows? I'll take my Fords any day.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> My 1993 Ranger will still be alive and kicking. They offered me $500 for trade in, so I sold it to my next door neighbor! My 2005 Dakota has just over 15,000 miles on it. Both front calipers have had to be replaced so far because they locked up. First the left side, then the right side 7,000 miles later. I still have 4 1/2 months on the extended warranty, after that, who knows? I'll take my Fords any day.


I just sold my 1970 4x4 3/4 ton PU. long bed 357,000 mi on it. lockers front and rear 4.73 ratios. Out pulled my brothers fwd kubota tractor. used it logging for 10 years, pulled 27 ft trailer back east. plowed snow. on and on.
oh- forgot to mansion. GMC!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I miss my VW rabbit truck. Small trucks was the way to go. 43 miles/gal on diesel.When tuned I could drive 625 miles on a tank( in it's youth.That bed was underrated. With small wheel wells it cold hold five oil drums with the gate closed. Something a Toyota couldn't do. My brother had one of those. Now I have a 94 Ranger I have gone mostly with Fords now. With safety standards forget about good gas mileage.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Had a Chevy LUV briefy, very briefly, as a company vehicle. Gad that little truck was terrible. Severely underpowered.

Over the years I've owned 4 Chevy and 2 GMC trucks. All the Chevys were good, the GMC's were great!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Chevy LUV was an Isuzu with Chevy badges.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Sell the trucks and buy more trains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Uh oh, I see more Ford jokes coming 

*F******* *O*nly *R*un *D*ownhill

*F*lipped *O*ver *R*ead *D*irections


----------

